# Indiana/kentucky Rally



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Several Outbackers in the Indiana/Kentucky area are talking about the possiblity of a small rally some time this summer or maybe in the fall. Let me know if there is any interest out there other then myself, Golden Mom and mskyoutback.

Doug


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

We'd be interested - coming from the Cincinnati area.

Been to Brown County State Park in Indiana? Heard some good things about it.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi! Yes, we are interested too! Brown County is one of our favorite parks. You just have to make reservations very early for a fall date.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

What??? You're not inviting us Ohioans?
















I agree - Brown County State Park in Indiana is nice. We were there last October, though didn't stay in the park CG. We stayed at the Last RV Resort & CG a couple of miles east of the park. For a rally, the park CG is probably better.

We'd be interested if you'll have us Buckeyes!


----------



## HappyKamper (Feb 17, 2004)

Not sure where Brown County State Park in Indiana is but is sounds like a nice place to meet up. I'm up here is Michigan.. Just need to to know some estimated dates..


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Brown County is about an hour south of Indianapolis. The town is Nashville, IN (some refer to it as "Little Nashville"). It has a number of shops (gift, antique), restaurants, etc.

You can find info about the state park here.


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

We would be up for a get together in Brown County, one of our favorite parks!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Boy what a great response..







Looks like we may have something cooking here. I only put Indiana/Kentucky in the post because the small group that was considering this rally are from that area, but all that would be interested are welcome by all means. All the other rallies that are going on have just been out of our reach so we did not want to be left out of the rally fun.

It is looking like the fall would be best for those that I have talked with so I think it best that we plan for that. Agree?

Also, my plan was to see what kind of response we get and try to pick a spot that is as central to everyone as possible, but if all agree on Brown County we can do that as well.

I spent a weekend in Brown County last fall at the state park and had a great time. I will admit however that I thought the campsites were a bit on the cramped side. One good point is that they have a rally area if I am not mistaken but it may not have hookups. I will check into it.


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

Janet and I have been spending a week in October at Brown County SP for our anniversary for the past five years or so. We love it. There are two things, however, you may want to consider. You have to start very early in the year to try to get reservations for Fall weekends and electric is the only hookup they have.

We would be interested in coming.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Put us down as a definite maybe. I love Brown County SP.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Okay,

I have done a bit of checking and here is what I have found. The Brown County State Park does have an area specifically for a rally but there are draw backs IMO. There are no hookups at all and there are no gravel pads as well. Basically it is a field and you can set up your units however you like. We must have at least 5 going and there is a $50 deposit and each camper will pay $10 a night. I have not even begun to talk with them about reservations. As everyone here has mentioned, you need to book very early for fall camping at Brown County but I am not sure if that applies to the rally areas or not. Last year I was there during the fall and the rally area was wide open.

What are your thoughts?

I have checked the Last Resort RV CG web site and it does not look like they have a rally area. I will give them a call latter today to find out for sure.

Is everyone interested in a Rally area where we can all be together? The other option would be for each of us to try to get our own sites. I am not much in favor of this option but that is just me.


----------



## HappyKamper (Feb 17, 2004)

Depending on which month you want to set this up (August =A/C) (Oct=noproblem.)

I have not see any one trying to setup a rally in the tri-state area other then this and you are right in the fact that most of them are farther than a quick 3 day trip.
I am not familure wiht the area but instead of getting the rally area can you get one section of the Park if we book ahead? Just wondering.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

After a bunch of initial interest this thread has died.

Is there really any interest out there?


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

CamperDC said:


> After a bunch of initial interest this thread has died.
> 
> Is there really any interest out there?
> 
> ...


Yes, my family would be interested. Where were we planning on doing this and when?


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We're still in......just waiting for more info. 
It may be us alone, but we would really like to have at least electric.
To be truthful: we don't know how to drycamp in the TT. We've become spoiled.

Let us know how we can help!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

We would be interested in attending. Like most people our ability to attend is determined by the family schedule.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Still interested.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

RLW7302 said:


> Brown County is about an hour south of Indianapolis. The town is Nashville, IN (some refer to it as "Little Nashville"). It has a number of shops (gift, antique), restaurants, etc.
> 
> You can find info about the state park here.
> [snapback]33331[/snapback]​


 Looks nice , DH has a brother we could visit in the area, or he and his family could visit us in the 27








Add us to the list of potential attentees. The Park looks very nice.
Jan


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Still interested ... depends on when.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Folks,

I have been super busy these last few weeks so sorry for not posting any sooner. Since there still seems to be some interest here I wanted to keep the discussions going. We had originally talked about trying to put something together for Brown County in Indiana this fall but IMHO we are way too late in the game to get anything there. The only option we may have would be the primitive rally sites and I have had some feedback from some that would rather not go primitive. And on top of that, I already have (just found this out the other day from my DW) reservations at Brown County this fall with our normal group of campers.

Anybody have any thoughts on a different CG?
If Brown County has to be the place, how about after the peak fall season?
Any other thoughts of CGâ€™s or dates?


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

My summer and fall are booking up fast. How about next season? I'll still try and make it if we do it this year.


----------



## risnewski (Feb 20, 2005)

We are definitely interested.

What about Clifty Falls State Park? Never been there, but I hear that it's absolutely gorgeous--waterfalls, rock outcroppings, etc. They has a brief blurb about in AAA magazine and I've been interested ever since.

http://www.in.gov/dnr/parklake/properties/...liftyfalls.html


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

FYI:
Some friends of mine visited Clifty Falls last year and they really liked it. I think they are planning a week long vist back to the area this year.


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry for the delayed reply. business travel and a high school graduation have kept me from getting to Outbackers.com recently.









Anyway, we are still interested, but we need to home in on a date or set of dates to be sure we can make it.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Clifty falls is our main hangout. I didnâ€™t know anybody at Outbackers other then Golden Mom knew about it. Thatâ€™s kinda cool.

We like it for several reasons and one of those is because it is less then an hours drive from my house.







One thing to note about Clifty Falls is that the sites only have electric and thatâ€™s it. The falls are usually nice to look at during the spring rainy season but during the summer and fall you may only see a trickle over the falls.

As for dates for a small rally, how does September look for everyone? Does everyone still want to try and stay with Brown County even though it will not be during the peak fall season?


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

I suggested Brown County a while back as I had heard good things about it from a camping friend - apparently for good reason. I was pleasantly surpirsed to hear all the positive feedback.

While we will have to make it out to Brown County sometime to experience for ourselves, it sounds like it will be difficult to accomodate several of us at this late stage unless we went to the primitive area.

As for us, we would rather pick a place where we could meet as many other Outbackers without being in a totally primitive area. In that regard, Clifty Falls sounds nice to me. We've never been there either. Actually it would be a little closer for us than Brown County I think...

September is pretty open for us. Labor day may already be full from a reservation standpoint - just guessing but that is what often happens at Ohio parks.

So how about the weekend after Labor Day (is that the 10th-11th)?

Let's pick a weekend and go for it! sunny


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I'll have to check with the my vacation planner (DW) and see if that weekend is open. I checked the reservation system for Clifty Falls and there are a bunch of open sites for that weekend.

Thanks for throwing a date out there and getting the ball rolling.

What do the rest of you think about that weekend and Clifty Falls?


----------



## stfd79 (Sep 30, 2003)

We're also Ohioan's who would also be interested. Clifty Falls is nice, also right around the corner from Clifty Falls is Versailles State Park.
Clifty Falls has 106 electric sites & Versailles has 226. Either would work. I checked the reservation website & Versailles has a lot of openings for 9/9 & 9/10.
http://www.indiana.reserveworld.com/Campgrounds/search.cfm


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hello stfd79, Versailles would be fine with me as well. We have heard nice things about Versailles and have wanting to try it out.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

At just over an hour drive away for us, both Clifty Falls and Versailles would work for us. We could leave after the kids get out of school and still be there before dark!!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

CamperDC, you started the thread, so you make the call. You name the date and the place and as many of us will come as can. It'll be nice to meet you.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Okay folks... I have not dropped this I promise... My plan is to go ahead and make a reservation at Versailles the weekend of September 9th. I have never been there so I have been trying to make contact with some campers that have so I can better understand the best area of the CG for a group. It would be nice if we could some campsites that are seperated by a little common area. I have tghe site map from the web site but it is hard to get a good feel of the CG from that alone. Anyway, keep an eye on this post because I plan to reserve a site in the next day or so.

If I cannot find some open sites at Versailles with a little common area there are some good spots still open at Clify Falls and I may have to go there.

Keep Watching







, 
Doug


----------



## sheilav (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Doug,

I am new to the outback forum. We would love to meet some fellow outbackers. 
I have a 2005 28-rss. I pull with an 05 Expedition. My 15 year old son and I do this camping thing together, along with my 5 and 7 year olds. My husband hates camping (very good golfer), so he does not come out much. But the kids and I love it. I haven't ventured very far yet as I am still learning the ins and outs of towing and such. Any advice from anyone would be well appreciated. I look forward to chatting with everyone. This seems like a great group.

sheilav

05' 28-RSS
05' Expedition
3 kids, 2 large chocolate labs :


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hello sheilav,

First off, welcome to the forum. You will find a ton of info and a ton of great folks here.

Do some searches for towing and you will find everything you need. Make sure you have a good weight distribution and sway control package and don't get in a hurry and you will do fine. California Jim had a real nice post just yesterday about towing.

Good Luck and happy camping


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

The deed is done.









I have made a reservation at Versailles State Park in Loop B. I will be in site 211 checking in on 9/9 and leaving on 9/11. This CG is new to me so I am going on information from someone else. Sites 210, 212 and 213 are as large as mine and hopefully you folks will jump in and get those so we can have some common areas for us to gather in if that's what we want to do. This rally thing is all new to me.

Also, sites 220, 221 and 223 are open right next to the ones above. Also 194-200 are open on the other side of the road.

Go to: http://www.indiana.reserveworld.com/ and get your reservations in to ensure we are all close.

Looking forward to meeting my fellow Outbackers.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

I just reserved site 210. I'm really looking forward to it. We haven't been camping yet, so i'm looking forward to going anywhere!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I just reserved site #212. This is going to be great! Glad I was able to make reservations before we left on our vacation. We leave 7:00 AM Sunday for our Disney Cruise to the Bahamas. I only wished I was packed. It's so much easier packing the camper








Looking forward to meeting everyone! sunny


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Sweet...

Glad to see you guys get a site so quick. Looking forward to meeting you all.

Golden Mom, I was hoping to get my reservation in before you left. Have fun on the cruise. I am jealous.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Doug,

Sounds great, and I, too, want to thank you for organizing this. Unfortunately, I have a conflict that weekend ... it's an annual 3-day golf outing (for which I've already paid a deposit). Hopefully we can attend the next rally!

Have fun!


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Awesome!









We are in - site 213. Look forward to meeting you all. Never been to Versailles either but heard nice things.

Happy trails


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, I rearranged my schedule and will now be able to make it.







I have reserved site 208 for myself and 225 for a friend (not outbackers but happy campers).







Looking forward to it. These sites put me close to the playground and bathroom, two very important things for my family.









CamperDC thank you very much for organizing.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

WOW....









Five signed up over one weekend. What a great response. I have to admit, this is more then I had expected.

j1mfrog, glad to see you were able to work it out.

Not having done this before, I am not sure what is next so just keep your eyes open here over the next several months for details.

Also, please feel free to jump in with any ideas, suggestions our opinions on how we should organize this thing.


----------



## fins2theleft (Jun 23, 2005)

Has anyone considered the Rough River area (Kentucky)? We camp there frequently, and the campground are beautiful (maintained my the Corps of Engineers). Electric only hookups, but nice! It is about an hour east of Louisville.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hello fins2theleft,

First off, welcome to outbackers. We have two things in common I suppose Outbacks and Jimmy Buffett.









It has been a real long time since I have camped at Rough as a matter of fact it was in my younger tenting days so I don't remember much about it.

When choosing a CG for the Rally I tried to stay a bit farther North then Rough River because we did not get any response from that part of the region. If this rally thing gets popular and turns into a once or twice a year thing then we will most likely choose a CG in that area.


----------



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

I do believe we are going to try to make this event... Once we pick up our trailer and get through all the mess of "THE FIRST TRIP" we will have a better idea. Sounds like it would be a good time for sure.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

First off, welcome to the forum and we wish you many happy years in your new Outback. This forum is loaded with OB owners that are willing to help you with any issues you may have with your new TT so just post away and help will come running..









I am sure I speak for everyone when I say I hope you can make it to our small rally in September.

Again, welcome aboard, action

Doug


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Welcome!

Hope you guys can make it in September. We are looking forward to meeting and making a few more Outbacker friends.

We travelled over the 4th of July to visit my brother (no camping in the Outback though!







). Between Ashville, NC and Cincinnati we saw six fellow Outbackers headin' down the Hiway.









Boy! was I envious!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

May have to back out. More to come. Someone else may be able to pick up on my reservations. Don't bother trying to get a hold of me for the next month. Grand Canyon North, Hoover Dam, Grand Canyon South, Carlsbad, Hot Springs..... See Ya.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

We would really be dissapointed if you cannot make it.









Check back in once you return to civilization and let us konw. Sounds like a great trip you are on. Hope you are having fun.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Okay folks, this Rally will be here before you know it.









Is everyone still in? I know that j1mfrog is questionable (hope they make it) but I assume everyone else is still in?

Anybody ever done one of these before? Should we try to put together any type of group events or a pot luck or just go with the flow?

Jump in and let me know your thoughts or if you have any ideas.


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

We're still in and looking forward to it!









Never been to one of these before either.









A pot luck dinner sounds like a fun idea - If we do this I suggest Saturday as I am not sure of everybody's expected arrival times. We hope to be arriving by 6pm Friday.

We like to hike - not sure what Versailles has to offer hike trail wise - so I figure we can play that by ear.

We also have inexpensive horseshoes and bocce balls that we can bring and those interested could have a mini tournament or just fun.

I am hoping that we can gather around a campfire or two and swap camping experiences, family life stories, what we like/dislike about our Outbacks, etc.

I will open a new topic in the forum and ask others who have already rallied what they do. I'm sure our friends in the west, northeast, southeast, etc. have some good ideas but they probably are not reading this topic since it is of local interest.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Good idea about starting a new post. Didn't think of that.

I see from that post that it looks like just going with the flow is the best way to go as well as the pot luck on Saturday. I threw some horseshoes this weekend at our Church's back to school BBQ and I am very rusty in that area but always willing to play.

I am kinda hoping that someone will step up to the plate and coordinate the pot luck dinner. I have this vision of us all showing up with a bowl of patato salad.









Hopefully the others will jump in here soon with their comments.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey DC: 
Can't wait for the rally! 
When we have our church campouts, we always do a potluck on Saturday. The first time we did it, we have everyone bring their own meat for the grill and a side dish. No one really planned what they were bringing, it all just worked out. This last time and one coming up after the Rally, we have a man doing fish fries for us. It works out great. I think if everyone wanted to bring their own hamburgers / hot dogs and a side dish (Don't forget dessert), it would be fine.
What do you think?

BTW, is the state park right on Hwy. 50, or do we turn off somewhere?

Thanks and Have a Great Day sunny

Beth


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

From the responses to the other thread on rallying, it seems most don't try to plan too much for a rally - more just go with the flow. Gives time for everyone to mingle at their own pace.

Potluck dinners seem to be the highlight of the rallys. I think the idea of everybody bringing their own meat, and then bringing a side dish and/or dessert to share sounds good to me.

To avoid all of us bringing potato salad - we are planning to bring Tabooleh, a traditional Lebanese salad (my wife is of Lebanese heritage). Although I can't verify I came even close on the spelling









Starting to count down the days to our rally. Only question is do we try to squeeze in one more camping trip before then. Would love to, but work has me traveling a bit.


----------



## zah414 (Apr 26, 2005)

BUMMER!!!!!
We would LOVE to be a part of an Outbacker gathering, 
but since DH works a wacky schedule (police officer),
he's rarely off on weekends.

We happen to have time off that weekend, but we are
running our 6th annual golf tournament 
in memory of our daughter.

I'll check back for news on how this one went, and dates for the next one


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Lakesider, 
Agree on all points. We will just go with the flow and take it as it comes. We are going to get a trip in this weekend to Lincoln Start Park near Holiday World. My DD has been wanting to get there all year. Hope it cools down a bit.

zah414,
Where in Indiana are you from? Sorry you can't make the rally. It would be nice to meet another Outbacker from our area of the world. Maybe we will do one in the spring.

All,
We will need some type of shelter for the pot luck on Saturday I guess. My thought is we can combine some picinic tables but we will need something overhead just in case. Anyone have a canopy or something of the like?


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

We have a dining fly. I think it is 12' x 12' or so. That is really only good for covering one picnic table though.

We can bring it along - but hey - it isn't gonna rain anyway! sunny


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We have one too. It covers one table.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Well I'm a little disapointed that I won't be able to make it.







Sites 208 and 225 should show up as open now for someone else to jump in. I'll be looking forward to the next midwest rally. Once again thanks to CamperDC for organizing this one. By the way, my trip out west was great.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

We're dissapointed as well but that is how it goes sometimes.







Maybe we can do one in the spring.


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

One more week!

Couldn't get out this weekend







but we are already in "camp" mode. Have the checklist out, and will pre-pack some things this weekend. Will also apply my new Outbackers.com stickers. They look great!

Look forward to meeting all of you.









I'm up for a spring rally too - maybe we can get lucky and a few more folks can join us.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

We are looking forward to this weekend as well. Had to spend this past weekend out in the yard taking care of things that have been neglected this summer. We will try to get everything ready in the evenings this weekend so that we can hit the road as soon as the kids get out of school.

See you there.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We are ready for this weekend too. We did go camping this past weekend. So basically I didn't take much out of the camper, only to wash. And need to restock some groceries. We will be leaving soon as DH gets off work. We figure it will take us about 1 1/2 hours to get there. So we should be there by 7:00 PM. 
BTW, are they on slow time? I didn't know where the line was. 
Can't wait to meet everybody!! action


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Good question. I have assumed all along that they are on slow time, but I am not for sure.

If we can leave as soon as the kids get home we should be there by 5:00pm slow time but I always add two hours to that so we will probably rolling in at 7:00pm too.

As of now the forcast for this weekend looks good. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I called the state park and yes DC you are right.......they are on slow time.
Also, I asked about a water fill station......they have one right inside the park as you go into the campground. With the price of gas, you sure don't want to add extra weight to the trip.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

So, did we decide to have a potluck dinner on Saturday night? Should we bring a side dish and meat for our own family, or what was the plan?


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

mskyoutback, I was starting to worry about you guys. Glad to hear from you.

Yes, we decided that everyone would bring their own meat and then one side dish for a pot luck. A desert would good too. Lakesider is bringing Tabooleh (a lebanese salad) and I am not sure what GoldenMom is bringing. To be honest, I am not sure what we are bringing either. Maybe I should let the DW know that we need to bring something.









GM, thanks for checking with the CG. For some reason I thought they had water at the site.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes DC, it would be good to let the DW know about this. It might keep you out of the doghouse a while longer.








I'm bringing an oriental coleslaw and a dessert. 
Hard to believe it's only 2 more days!


----------

